# [Kernel]hid_aureal remoto, remapear teclas

## pelelademadera

Buenas, recurro a ustedes por lo siguiente, necesito modificar el kernel para remapear un control remoto que usa exactamente ese modulo.

me gustaria usar otras teclas mas que nada para las funciones de grabar y demas, asi como el boton de apagar, que manda la señal de apagado de la pc y realmente no me sirve, lo uso para el reproductor multimedia.

lo que no encuentro es en el kernel, donde esta el keymap de ese modulo...

gracias de antemano

----------

## Stolz

No he entendido muy bien lo que quieres pero si la intención es que al pulsar ciertos botones se ejecuten ciertas acciones distintas de las predeterminadas es muy posible que puedas hacerlo con ACPID sin necesidad de tener que modificar el Kernel. Digo que es muy posible porque si los botones no generan eventos ACPI el método no sirve. Básicamente tienes que instalar y ejecutar el demonio acpid (sys-power/acpid) y luego escribir unos scrips simples para cada evento (apagar, subir el volumen, hibernar, ...).

Consulta http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ACPI para ver un ejemplo o mejor usa Google.

----------

